# aquatic plant shops



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

would like to c pics of aquatic plants shops and their tanks please


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Absolutely Fish in Clifton, New Jersey.

More info on my website. 
http://www.greenstouch.com/gallery_misc_events_AbsolutelyFish.htm


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

wow gorgeous store, is that in Japan?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Beautiful tank Jay, is that your doing? Do you work there?

MorB, I have never seen an lfs in the states with that much plant devoted tanks. Where is it?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Bert H said:


> Beautiful tank Jay, is that your doing? Do you work there?


No. It is not mine. I do not work there  I work for Pharmaceutical company 

You can visit link I provided for all the info on the tank.



> MorB, I have never seen an lfs in the states with that much plant devoted tanks. Where is it?


First picture you see is Nature Aquarium Gallery by Takashi Amano :wink:


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

> wow gorgeous store, is that in Japan?


That's not a store. That's the ADA Gallery where Amano has all those tanks just on display.

I'm glad it's not a store. I would loose lots of $$ at a place like that. 

Ben


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Picture of Plant Tanks at Exotic Aquatics located north of Baltimore. The picture is from Jay's website. Thay have added 4 more tanks in a top row since then, The boxes pictured in the back are gone and a 265 gal planted tank is there now.


----------

